# Anyone owned a 911?



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Just for interest, I wonder if anyone has owned a 911 before or after a 3.2 DSG?
If so, what are your views please.

IÂ´m not asking peoples opinions on what they read, just experinces.
We all know the qualities of the 911 and I really donÂ´t need to hear the obvious or what we all know.

I love my TT and of the opinion pound for pound it is without doubt in a class of itÂ´s own, but one day I intend to make that dream of having a 911 even though it will be bundles of dough.
Lets hope funds permit the dream.


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Probably better posting this in Other Marques mate!


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

I own a 911 , I have had 2 since owning a 3.2 dsg , what do you want to know about the 911 compared to the 3.2 ?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Don't live the dream Tony - just do it :wink:

How's sunny Spain?

Dave


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

itstony said:


> Just for interest, I wonder if anyone has owned a 911 before or after a 3.2 DSG?
> If so, what are your views please.
> 
> IÂ´m not asking peoples opinions on what they read, just experinces.
> ...


I'm in the same boat.

Like my 3.2 DSG but would love a well cared for 911.

I was thinking a nice tidy 993 model but am too scared of the apparent insane costs of ownership :?


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Don't live the dream Tony - just do it :wink:
> 
> How's sunny Spain?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, just thinking of you while washing the Jam-jar this morning. Nice and bright sunshine but cool. Perfect for the job. 8)

I have run up the mileage in the last year, I have over 16,000 Km on it now. :lol: 
Still looks great and smells like new. Going to Swis-roll it next weekend, so looking forward to that.

I do think the car is the Dogs, it is different from most and has that touch of class with the finish, especially the interior. Performance is great and I simply love driving it, but as you can see not much.
I just have this niggling feeling about the 911 and donÂ´t want to end it all without owning one. I really would like to hear some sensible views on them, especially with anyone that has had both.
Like yourself, we were not fortunate enough to be in the position to consider this option in our youth, but better late than never I think.


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

ACE_UK said:


> I own a 911 , I have had 2 since owning a 3.2 dsg , what do you want to know about the 911 compared to the 3.2 ?


You tell me!
ItÂ´s not easy to get an honest opÃ¨n minded opinion, as nobody likes to admit their present car is worse, do they!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I haven't (yet) owned a 911 but did have a Boxster S and was *very* impressed with the handling finesse and performance. Unfortunately I found it somewhat uncomfortable, and i'm still not sure about the Porsche image :wink: hence I have the Monaro now - and I can also say I've been *very* impressed with that too :wink:

So come on, is the 911 the ultimate?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

wish i could comment 

(one can only dream)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

My mate also intended to follow the dream to get a 911.

He test drove a few and then also a couple of boxsters.

He settled on a Boxster S in the end as he felt it handled better that the 911s.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

He _settled_ on the wrong one. :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I owned a 3.2 DSG for about 10 months before getting a 997 Carrera S. The main differences for me were the joys of moving to rear wheel drive, significantly more power and better steering. There's plenty more driver involvement so that for example, whereas in the TT I would boot it around a roundabout without hesitation, in the 911 I would exercise a lot more throttle control and probably get round the roundabout even quicker.

Having said that, I recently was behind a 3.2 DSG TT on an A road split up by roundabouts. It was wet and I had quite a job keeping up with him.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

raven said:


> I owned a 3.2 DSG for about 10 months before getting a 997 Carrera S. The main differences for me were the joys of moving to rear wheel drive, significantly more power and better steering. There's plenty more driver involvement so that for example, whereas in the TT I would boot it around a roundabout without hesitation, in the 911 I would exercise a lot more throttle control and probably get round the roundabout even quicker.
> 
> Having said that, I recently was behind a 3.2 DSG TT on an A road split up by roundabouts. It was wet and I had quite a job keeping up with him.


I agree, with the TT's ive had in the past i had no qualms about booting it around roundabouts or running it fast through corners, with the rear wheel drive on the 911 it deserves a bit more respect and i find myself being careful whilst running corners. Especially since the 911 bit hard one day and flipped me round 180 degrees whilst cornering! You got to respect the beast!

In terms of ownership i dearly loved my TT experience, the running costs for the 911 are higher but its something you may need to build into your running budget.

Comparing the two is difficult as they are different animals, they both have their plus points and their negative points, I feel luckily to have owned both!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > I owned a 3.2 DSG for about 10 months before getting a 997 Carrera S. The main differences for me were the joys of moving to rear wheel drive, significantly more power and better steering. There's plenty more driver involvement so that for example, whereas in the TT I would boot it around a roundabout without hesitation, in the 911 I would exercise a lot more throttle control and probably get round the roundabout even quicker.
> ...


Yeah, I managed to nearly turn mine around on a left hand bend. For some reason I'm quite good at right hand bends but not so on left hand ones.

In terms of running costs, insurance is a shag and so is fixing the odd bit of vandalism. Fuel consumption is crap but then I should expect that driving around town - it's not so bad on a long journey - 27mpg is common.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I assume you arn't neccessarily asking about Tiptronic 911 owners... due to your request for folk who have moved specifically to or from a DSG TT.

I had a 3.2 DSG, it was my 4th TT and although the DSG took some getting used to (in order to compensate for the lag) I liked it a lot. I now have a manual 997 C4S and absolutely love it. The handling on the C4S is rock solid with no front end diving that I sometimes experienced with the DSG. I also love the balance of the car and in particular the AWD on the Porsche. It has a quite different feel to that of the TT. Sort of there when needed and then the rear wheels are back in action... just makes the car feel like its on rails.

The 997 is a totally different drive and I love it... not to mention the design... which IMO is a classic.

My '08 GT3 (facelifted version) order goes in soon...

You won't be dissapointed if you go for one.

The pics were taken a couple of weeks ago in North Carolina at the Tail of the Dragon... 318 serious bends in 11 miles! The car performed spectacularly!


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> My mate also intended to follow the dream to get a 911.
> 
> He test drove a few and then also a couple of boxsters.
> 
> He settled on a Boxster S in the end as he felt it handled better that the 911s.


In all honesty, I really see where the Boxter comes into this thread..........no offense Dave (jac-o-box) :?


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

dommorton said:


> I'm in the same boat.
> 
> Like my 3.2 DSG but would love a well cared for 911.
> 
> I was thinking a nice tidy 993 model but am too scared of the apparent insane costs of ownership :?


Not sure about the 'insane' costs part.. sure the consumables are more, they use more petrol , but...

getting one serviced at a decent independant is only a tad more than getting a TT done at an Audi dealers, and insurance was an extra Â£50 for me  ( about Â£500)

If you factor in the reduced depreciation vs a TT then I think it more than evens out.

I ran my TT for 4 years, and now have a low mileage 993 which I absolutely love. Its not as practical as the TT, and I am a bit more edgy about where I park, but the 'driving experience' is incomparable.

My 993 isnt just a bit better to drive, its a world better.. 
Oh and I think it looks far better too 

Loved my TT, both the look and the ownership, and I'd definately have another one, but just now, I'm glad to have a 911, if you get the chance, do it ! 

hmm, which reminds me, must change my sig picture..


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Mayur said:


> I assume you arn't neccessarily asking about Tiptronic 911 owners... due to your request for folk who have moved specifically to or from a DSG TT.
> 
> I had a 3.2 DSG, it was my 4th TT and although the DSG took some getting used to (in order to compensate for the lag) I liked it a lot. I now have a manual 997 C4S and absolutely love it. The handling on the C4S is rock solid with no front end diving that I sometimes experienced with the DSG. I also love the balance of the car and in particular the AWD on the Porsche. It has a quite different feel to that of the TT. Sort of there when needed and then the rear wheels are back in action... just makes the car feel like its on rails.
> 
> ...


Great pics mayur! 8)


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

I agree, great pics and a very tidy car.
This is from someone the literally Â¨HatesÂ¨ silver cars with a passion. 8)


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Love the 993 Nimbus - despite having a 997, I actually aspire to own a 993 one day. There's one just down the road from me and although it's clearly used as a daily driver, it still looks very special.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Mayur, Seal grey eh? I see great minds think alike


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I had the 3.2 Manual before changing to a new 911. For me the difference was night and day.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Both look like "day" to me...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> Both look like "day" to me...


everyones a comedian :roll:


----------

